
How to Succeed in Silicon Valley Without Really Trying - uladzislau
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/119350/amicus-app-how-tech-investors-are-failing-due-diligence/?
======
gojomo
Interesting story but marred by the silly "tsk-tsk, Y Combinator" framing.
There's no perfect system for weeding out charismatic deceitful people.
(Within the domain of The New Republic, see: Stephen Glass.)

Picking any one case that in hindsight would have benefitted from more digging
doesn't mean more front-loaded vetting is a net beneficial thing across a
whole portfolio, given the cost, delays, and error-rates of any deep
background x-ray into a still-rapidly-evolving young person.

